# Need new motor for old compressor



## minglis (Oct 10, 2015)

I have an old Devilbiss Air Pro model PRF5020 that needs a new motor. the compressor says 5hp, but it doesn't say anything in the HP blank ON the motor. It's a GE 56z frame, 3450 rpm. I can't find a 5 hp motor that fits all that. Do you suppose it actually isn't 5 hp? or I just can't find a 5 hp motor that will fit it anymore? Devilbiss just says the motor is discontinued. GE isn't helpful either. Of course, it may also be that IF I find one, the cost will exceed that of a new compressor.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Tried Granger with all the motor plate info?


----------



## minglis (Oct 10, 2015)

*pulling too much current*

It being the weekend & all and not finding anything online, I did the logical thing. I took it apart. 

Prior to that the bearings seemed just a bit sluggish, not too bad. It would try to start up, but barely get turning before blowing a breaker. When I took it apart, there was moisture on the rotor (it had been sitting outside), but I found no burned wires or connections, no buildups, no evidence of rubbing, etc. After a little TLC, I put it back together and tried again. It seemed to turn very easily, as I would expect a new one would. This time, it turned up quickly (not instantly) but only ran for a few seconds before tripping the 20 amp breaker. It's rated at 15 amp draw.

Any motor meisters out there have any suggestions for me? Could it be a capacitor or ?? It's got two "humps" on it (capictors?). Don't know if one of them could be bad. I have more time than money.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm seriously doubting it's 5 HP.

http://www.frentzandsons.com/Hardware References/ampdrawofelectricmotors.htm


----------



## snapper388 (Aug 28, 2015)

bad capacitors can cause it to trip a breaker! if it doesn't have a hp on the motor it is most likely a compressor duty motor. I had a 2 hp compressor and a 5 hp compressor and they both had the same part # on the motors


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I am fairly certain that your compressor is actually a Black and Decker. They sold one under the same model number. It was also rebranded as a Sears Craftsman.

If that is correct, you are not going to find that motor. It was a special shaft to direct drive the compressor.

It was sold as a 5hp compressor, but the motor didn't produce that. I think they used stalled rotor torque to call it that. 

I would just go buy a new compressor. A new 1 1/2 to 2 hp would out perform it.


----------



## Wild Willard (Sep 22, 2015)

E replacement parts 
The prime source for info on parts

Look at page B item 62 from parts diagram from the link above. Search for "Motor P/L 3PT Standard" on web yields ......

This
and
Black & Decker Z-D23360 Motor Pl 120V 3Pt 2P at amazon

for starters on another rabbit hole to run






*
*


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have the same compressor or very similar I don't have the model number off hand. It says 5HP but they played all kinds of tricks to get those numbers. Usually it was peak HP which is a useless number. As you can see in the chart the amperage for a 5 HP motor is a lot more than this compressor uses. If you can't repair the motor it is unlikely that you will find a replacement. You could put together your own motor and compressor head with a belt drive and mount it on top of and use the same tank, but it would likely cost more than just buying a new compressor.


----------

